# Segmentation Cut and Glue Practice



## W.Y. (May 25, 2010)

I cut and glued the segments for this one last night and turned it on the lathe this afternoon.
Just a very plain no frills piece because I was not entirely satisfied with how   some of my previous pieces turned out. I got a bunch of real nice hardwoods a while back and didn't want to waste it on mistakes so I made this one out of scraps but before I did I spent considerable time on getting my cutting sled  adjusted.  Not sure if  it was  by   good luck or by good management but I got my sled cutting scary accurately . The twelve pieces in the bottom were not glued in two halves and then sanded to put the halves together . They fit so accurately that I just glued them up all at once   and  put the whole twelve together and snapped an elastic band around them and that was it. For the bigger rings I am still doing them in halves but the amount that they are out is no more than paper thickness   and some are   even closer than that. I only have to "kiss" the half rings   on the sander to allow them to mate properly. 

Sometimes in a case like this it pays to not get in too much of a hurry when embarking on a different art form because now as I progress I will have more confidence that things are going to turn out better than they did previously .


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 25, 2010)

Outstanding work.  I appreciate the bottom the most.  For anyone who has not attempted to segment the bottom of a bowl like that, it is not easy because the segments have to be perfect in order to avoid a gap .. Most people just use a solid block for the bottom, or else they turn a small hole in the bottom and a plug.  Nice work, William.


----------



## glen r (May 25, 2010)

Nice work Willian.  I too like the bottom.


----------



## nava1uni (May 25, 2010)

This is very beautiful.  I really like the bottom both inside and outside.  The shape accentuates the beauty of this part of the vessel. I am in awe of segmented pieces.  You did a beautiful piece of art work.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## jocat54 (May 25, 2010)

That is a truly great job of segmenting.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 25, 2010)

I'm in AWE!  You segmenters are in a different class.


----------



## W.Y. (May 25, 2010)

Thanks All for the kind replies.

Turning that one this afternoon was not ALL fun. I had a little mishap.
I was only about five minutes into using a roughing gouge on the outside of  that piece . I had my thumb on the inside of the  flute  of the roughing gouge   and a   sharp chunk of maple decided to attack me. It was my own fault . I should have had a leather glove on with my thumb that close to the piece.  It bled profusely but I put a couple tight band aids over it and then a leather glove and then  continued right through turning, sanding and finishing.  Can't stop for a little mishap like that  . . lol . .


----------



## alphageek (May 25, 2010)

OUCH!!!

I love the segmenting... I want to try to do more now!   That thumb though, scary!


----------



## W.Y. (May 25, 2010)

alphageek said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> I love the segmenting... I want to try to do more now!   That thumb though, scary!



It is nothing that several days of throb . .throb . . .throb . . throbing won't cure 

Did I mention it is throbbing ? :biggrin:


----------



## W.Y. (May 25, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> I'm in AWE!  You segmenters are in a different class.



I am just a rookie segmenter. That is why this one is so plain and simple . It was just a means of cleaning up my act a little before advancing any farther.


----------



## LouCee (May 25, 2010)

So this was practice using scraps? When you get this segmenting thing figured out you'll have to post some more pics. :biggrin:

Seriously though it looks great! Like others have already mentioned I like the bottom. Nice work!


----------



## LarryDNJR (May 25, 2010)

I'd say clean up the wound first.


----------



## W.Y. (May 26, 2010)

LarryDNJR said:


> I'd say clean up the wound first.




Yes , I understand what you are saying. Nice pun  on your part  there  :star: :biggrin:

What I was referring to about cleaning up my act before going further was to get my sled adjusted  as close as possible  to the proper angle  and surfacing  and thicknessing the rings properly  before using some of my better woods. Wouldn't feel so bad if it didn't turn out to my satisfaction when using scraps of wood from other jobs..

My wife went a little ape when I brought this one in from the shop.  I had showed her some rings of it earlier and she didn't expect it to turn out as well as it did. I don't know if she will let me sell it.  That's if she can find it now .  :wink:It's finders keepers don't-cha know  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## W.Y. (May 26, 2010)

LouCee said:


> So this was practice using scraps? When you get this segmenting thing figured out you'll have to post some more pics. :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though it looks great! Like others have already mentioned I like the bottom. Nice work!


.
Yep those pieces were  just scraps. Segmentation is good for using up odds and ends of leftovers from other jobs.

Here is the latest little stash of wood I got and I have never cut an inch off one of those pieces yet.

Maple , walnut , cherry , purpleheart , and yellowheart .


----------



## Fred (May 26, 2010)

William ... Extremely nice piece of work you got there.

Since you slashed your thumb wide open ... were you considering making your own "Bloodwood?"  I'm glad the catch was not worse for you as it definitely looks bad enough as is! Get it well ASAP.

Oh yea, go ahead and use the real Bloodwood as I believe it will take a better finish for you! 

HINT: Do you by any chance have pictures of your segmentation jig that you could possibly post?


----------



## W.Y. (May 26, 2010)

Fred said:


> William ... Extremely nice piece of work you got there.
> 
> Since you slashed your thumb wide open ... were you considering making your own "Bloodwood?"  I'm glad the catch was not worse for you as it definitely looks bad enough as is! Get it well ASAP.
> 
> ...



I  am using the segmentation sled shown HERE.

BTW . . when you have a hole in the side of turned bowl and you fill it with CA, it becomes a work of art.   :wink: So now my thumb is a piece of art because I filled the void with CA. I kind of like the contrasting color it imparts to the surrounding area :biggrin:


----------



## smoky10 (May 26, 2010)

I love your work and I love that you share your methods with everyone. I have made some of the rolling pins and bowls from a plank you posted. Thanks for the tutorials.


----------



## gaeast54 (May 26, 2010)

*Perfect*

Hey William, a very beautiful turned piece of art work. Super nice job.


----------



## bitshird (May 26, 2010)

William for a beginner you certainly did a knock out job. Beautifully done sir!!


----------



## el_d (May 26, 2010)

Very ,very very nice William.

Did I say it was Nice?
 Great job you did there, when I grow up I want to segment like William.:wink:


----------



## W.Y. (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments  .
Although any of the segment  pieces I have done so far  are very basic in nature   compared to what we see in some sites  , it is best to practice on these basic ones before going too far advanced..
I just finished building a  press yesterday  for gluing  up the  rings which also has a feature for  centering the rings better than previous methods I have used so that will help. I have also found where I can get some wood venners  in the closest city to me and they will also help  with the appearance of some of the rings and as accents   between them as well .
Segmentation takes time and practice   but it presents  a nice   challenge  . A person has to do it for the love of it because  I don't see any possible way  it would ever pay as far as sales go when considering time and material and required machinery and jigs etc. 
The fun continues  . . . . . . . :wink:


----------



## Fred (May 27, 2010)

William O Young said:


> The fun continues . . . . . . . :wink:


 
William ... as long as the fun continues, then everything else is relevant to just how much fun is yet to be discovered!

Hope the throbbing has died down and your finger is getting better!


----------



## Rfturner (May 29, 2010)

That is a great job I do not think that you fall into the rookie catagory at all. I hope that your finger heals quickly


----------



## W.Y. (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments.
Thumb  is getting better and I am back in the shop starting a new one and it will include   my first attempt at using thin veneer between some of  the segments . 
If it is worth showing when done I will post it in a new thread. 

Yep, still a rookie.  I always learn something new when doing segmentation work . I will be  trying out the glueing   press with the ring  centering feature I built a couple days ago on the next one.  But first, it takes a few days to glue up the rings and let the glue cure before turning.


----------

